# My New HTS



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally got my plow mounted here's a quick pic


----------



## topdog1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Did you add the chrome grill insert ? If so wich one did you buy it looks good


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks nice. Looks like you have the backdrag edge added?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice looking rig, all you need is snow .


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

topdog1;1387961 said:


> Did you add the chrome grill insert ? If so wich one did you buy it looks good


Thanks the grill insert I got off ebay



07F-250V10;1388128 said:


> Looks nice. Looks like you have the backdrag edge added?


Thanks yes i do have a backdrag edge and a 1/2 cutting edge to



maverjohn;1388136 said:


> Nice looking rig, all you need is snow .


Thanks yea that snow needs to hurry up and get here i want to use my new plow lol


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Got some more pics of my truck today enjoy!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What was your deciding factors for the HTS?


----------



## Crockett (Jan 26, 2004)

Nice looking rig. Really sharp. 
Happy Plowing!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You are going to have some fun with that as soon as we get some snow.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

mercer_me;1389705 said:


> What was your deciding factors for the HTS?


Some factors were better dealer support and closest around me the ultra mount system I like the fact that I can remove the 4 1/2" receivers in the off season



Crockett;1389777 said:


> Nice looking rig. Really sharp.
> Happy Plowing!


Thanks man good luck with that new plow also



mossman381;1389995 said:


> You are going to have some fun with that as soon as we get some snow.


Yea i cant wait to break it in it needs to snow asap!  You ready to plow with that Dmax?


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Could use a fue cranks of the T-bars to sit more level.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SilverLT2;1390147 said:


> Some factors were better dealer support and closest around me the ultra mount system I like the fact that I can remove the 4 1/2" receivers in the off season


Why did you choose the HTS over the Midweight.?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SilverLT2;1390147 said:


> Yea i cant wait to break it in it needs to snow asap!  You ready to plow with that Dmax?


I am soooooo ready


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

jmac5058;1390179 said:


> Could use a fue cranks of the T-bars to sit more level.


I don't have T-bars and I don't have any ballast in the bed yet


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

mercer_me;1390215 said:


> Why did you choose the HTS over the Midweight.?


For the amount that Ill be plowing I don't need the extra 130 pounds or on my front end


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

It does raise higher correct? Looks good by the way.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Stik208;1390587 said:


> It does raise higher correct? Looks good by the way.


Thanks yea it goes up as high as that HT you had! Did u or are u putting a plow on that Sierra?


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Got my shoes mounted today here's a couple of pics


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Put some ballast in the bed the other day here's a pic showing how it handles the weight


----------



## meyerman575 (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks nice,like the plow.


----------



## G&G Maintenance (Feb 7, 2009)

you're gonna love it..beat the hell out of mine last winter and no problems


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the good complements guys I cant wait to use this bad boy  that's if we ever get any snow


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I know a lot of guys on here don't run shoes, but I would never run without them. I usually set mine so the blade is just touching the ground. I plow on dirt and gravel and I think the shoes really help.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea I figured shoes would be a good Idea because all the drives that I'm plowing are gravel and one of them is really thick Ive got the plow about 1/4" off the ground with the shoes on I think that should be good! Now when we finally get a frozen base should i take the shoes off or should i leave them on?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I leave mine on all year. I know western says to have the blade up off the ground with the shoes on, but you don't get a very clean scrape if the blade is not touching the ground.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea i know that its 50/50 with the guys on here that run them and the ones that don't I guess its just all personal preference lol


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Mounted the plow to get ready for this "Lake effect" storm that's hitting tonight thru late Tuesday Bring it on I'm ready this year


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice looking truck, the colours go very well together


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Be careful. Looks like your ground is very soft


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

TremblaySNOW;1399753 said:


> Nice looking truck, the colours go very well together


Thanks man



mossman381;1399770 said:


> Be careful. Looks like your ground is very soft


O yea it is  its alright tho in know the grounds keeper :laughing:


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SilverLT2;1399803 said:


> O yea it is  its alright tho in know the grounds keeper :laughing:


When you have to fix things yourself, you are usually a little easier on things


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Its going to be a lot better this year now that I'll be able to plow my own driveway and not rely on my buddy to plow it But this is my first year plowing so Ive already accepted the fact of some of the collateral damage I might do lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You will get the hang of it fast. I would say the biggest thing is not to be in a hurry. That is when you back into something or do other damage.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

O I'm sure I'll get the hang of it once i start doin it I need to do my back up light mod in my bumper still lol Kinda waiting on some night plowing to see how hard it is to see behind me


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The backup lights in the bumper are a big help.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

A few pics from Mondays storm the first one is what i woke up to at 5am the second one is after some clean up late Tuesday afternoon


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome. Today it was mid 40's here. All the snow is again pretty much gone. How did the truck and plow do?


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

The truck and plow did great I cant wait to use it again once we get some more snow  its warming up here too I think Friday there called for it to be in the mid 40's we've not had a good start to the plowing season


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Put some HID's in the plow today


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

What kelvin did you go with? Shouldn't even need the high beams now


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

I put 6K's in them much better then stock Thumbs Up High beams what are those? :laughing:


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Good luck with that HTS, I have one on my gmc 1500 I love it.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

I got to use it once and it worked great  cant wait to use it again if we ever get any more snow


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Getting ready for another lake effect storm


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You lost all the snow from the last storm? We just got about 4"


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea the rain washed all the snow away and the temps in the high 40's and low 50' didn't help I'm hoping this lake effect storm will produce some good amounts of snow I'm crossing my fingers


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Take the shoes off, if your doing gravel just lift the blade a scotche.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally got my mini light bar hope i get to use it this year


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I sure hope we get more snow than last year.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea tell me about it Im crossing my fingers


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am crossing my fingers and toes


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks Sharp!! Bring on the snow!


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

mossman381;1498753 said:


> I am crossing my fingers and toes


Yea me too 



Harford13;1498754 said:


> Looks Sharp!! Bring on the snow!


Thanks man that's what I'm saying to lol


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I finally got back up lights in my bumper this year


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Moss now I need some LED taillights


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Heck yeah, have you found some you like?


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't looked for them in a while but I might now after seeing how yellow my factory reverse light are compared to the LED ones  where did u get yours at?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

how did you do the back up lights


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

jimv;1504475 said:


> how did you do the back up lights


I cut holes in my bumper with a 2.5'' hole saw then put the trailer 6.5"styles lights in them then just wired them to my reverse lights got this whole idea from Mossman Thumbs Up hes got a thread on how he did his also


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Got mine off ebay. You can find them for half the price that the big stores sell them for. I think I paid like $150 for my lights.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea Ebay is goin to be one of the first places i go lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Your probably going to have to pay more than I did because you have the new body style.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea probably I'm goin to look now lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

When I had my 08 I was thinking about getting led bulbs for my stock tailights and lightly smoking them. Like one coat just to darken them slightly. I think that would look good with the gray/silver.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea i found LED tails on ebay for around what u paid for yours just haven't found a set that i like Ive got a buddy that's got a set of stock tails that are smoked so i might just get those and put a led bulb in the revere light and go from there lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am getting a set of these LED backup bulbs for my lights http://retro-solutions.net/product-...0_5W_CREE_LED_Reverse_Wedge_Bulbs-pid704.html I have heard nothing but good things about those lights.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea those are to expensive for this guy


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You have to pay a little more for good led lights but they are worth the money.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea this is true


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well guys its finally that time a year again got a new accessory for the plow this year a snow flap i was able to use it a few time defiantly notice a difference with it lol here's a few pics


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been thinking of getting a flap for mine but $100 for a piece of rubber seem high. Did it come with the Western decal on it?


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

mossman381;1689278 said:


> I have been thinking of getting a flap for mine but $100 for a piece of rubber seem high. Did it come with the Western decal on it?


Yes it did...even better it was an early Xmas present lol


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

mossman381;1689278 said:


> I have been thinking of getting a flap for mine but $100 for a piece of rubber seem high. Did it come with the Western decal on it?


Those decals on the rubber don't last long with normal plowing use.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks sharp. Now you need some snow to scratch that nice red paint.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

CAT 245ME;1689300 said:


> Those decals on the rubber don't last long with normal plowing use.


When it wears out you put another one on. Actually I have heard if you contact Western they will send you new decals


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Nozzleman;1689311 said:


> Looks sharp. Now you need some snow to scratch that nice red paint.


I see I was hasty in posting. Right after I posted I realized this was a year old thread with more than one page. I'm sure the red paint is scratched.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nozzleman;1689311 said:


> Looks sharp. Now you need some snow to scratch that nice red paint.


Thanks nozzle this is my 3rd year with the plow and its not got a scratch on it yet lol


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

mossman381;1689312 said:


> When it wears out you put another one on. Actually I have heard if you contact Western they will send you new decals


For the blades yes, but for rubber you should double check with Western.

I know Boss plows do not offer a replacement decal for the rubber deflector, I was told by Boss this fall that when rubber deflectors are manufactured, the decal is heated into the rubber and that they do not offer a replacement,once it wears off, it's gone. Maybe Western is different but again you would have to check with them directly.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

CAT 245ME;1689341 said:


> For the blades yes, but for rubber you should double check with Western.
> 
> I know Boss plows do not offer a replacement decal for the rubber deflector, I was told by Boss this fall that when rubber deflectors are manufactured, the decal is heated into the rubber and that they do not offer a replacement,once it wears off, it's gone. Maybe Western is different but again you would have to check with them directly.


If you clean the rubber good before you put the decal on it should hold up pretty good. As good as the originals did anyway. I would pick up a decal and put it on myself.


----------

